# What happens post BFN?



## Lulabelle66

Dear all

Just wondered if there are any normal after affects following a BFN  .  I got my period before my test day but that was on 18th November - but its still going!  ok, so its not really heavy or anything and its on and off, but definitely longer than normal!  

Also, anyone experience being spottier than normal post BFN?  I don't usually suffer from spots but now I think I have every Clearasil product on the market to combat a sudden onset of nasty devils inhabiting my face!  I'm assuming its just the hormones re-balancing themselves (or that's what I'm hoping anyway).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julesmon

Hi Lullabelle,
i think we're all different, but you're quite right - your hormones will be all over the place, hence the long period and the spots.  I went through a cycle in october but with no fretilised eggs, and I'm still suffering with the spots as well!  

Remember to drink plenty water to help your body flush itself and keep your liver clear.  Green tea might help as well, and milk thistle can't hurt!  And above all else, be nice to yourself, and don't let this set-back get you stressed


----------



## Shellebell

Firstly  hun, you nef not alone on FF  
Have you taken a look at the Negative Cycle Board  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

 for 2011


----------

